# Goaty Capital One Commercial



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Just saw this, and I thought the goat was too cute  Just wanted to share!


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

Is this the one with the goat sking? I love that one


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Yup! And then with a cast on its leg in the last scene with two hot chick "Awwww"ing all over him lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

awe It's a Boer!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

its a doe  lol my boyfriend said " that goat is awesome, he totally rocks" ... then i noticed its pretty feminine... lol.. we goat nerds. I still lovethe "goat tears" commercial


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

SDK said:


> its a doe  lol my boyfriend said " that goat is awesome, he totally rocks" ... then i noticed its pretty feminine... lol.. we goat nerds. I still lovethe "goat tears" commercial


Oh yeah!!!





Lol so awesome!


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Aflak Goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats are getting the spot light that is for sure :thumb: ....love both commercials... :clap:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

This Pemco goat renter guy one runs quite a bit in our area but think it is a Seattle based ad.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

those were all great -- check out the aflac goat witht he alternative ending -- funny!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i like thegoat renter guy one ROFL


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

There was an awesome Arby's commercial with a goat, let me go look.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> This Pemco goat renter guy one runs quite a bit in our area but think it is a Seattle based ad.


 HeHe...that is great too... :laugh: :greengrin: :thumb:


----------

